# Happy Birthday Middy, Remy, Opie, and Baloo



## eluin (Jan 25, 2010)

Today 4 of my sweet ratties turn a year old. I started a thread for them over on Goosemoose but I thought they deserved their own thread here too. I had planned on getting a cupcake for the boys and a cupcake for the girls (not shared at the same time, of course) and letting them destroy it completely. It didn't work out real well. 
My part of Michigan is under a Blizzard Warning. 8-15 inches of snow expected and 45 mph winds. We are basically ducking and covering at this point. I stopped at my local Meijer after work to get cupcakes but couldn't find any I liked. I grabbed two itsy bitsy cakes instead. I figured whatever the ratties didn't eat, I would.
Well, that didn't work well. Apparently no one in my mischief likes cake. 

Setting the scene









The Birthday Girl investigates









Nibbles are had









Eeyore decides it must be safe to eat too. Red footprints are left ALL OVER my blanket









This frosting stuff is awesome!









If I cut it open, will they actually eat the cake? Nope.









That last shot was the only one I got of the boys, and only of Baloo. 

I don't think they appreciated how hard I worked to get that cake. Next birthday we are going to have to try something else.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

Aw. I'm sure they appreciate it in their own little way. 
Thanks for the pictures.  I'm sure they had a good birthday.


----------



## eluin (Jan 25, 2010)

I think they had a good day. My mother did not appreciate me posting these pictures on facebook though. I believe her comment was "I may never be able to eat cake again". Some people just don't understand pet birthdays.


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

Eluin said:


> I think they had a good day. My mother did not appreciate me posting these pictures on facebook though. I believe her comment was "I may never be able to eat cake again". Some people just don't understand pet birthdays.


Haha. Or rats as pets. I have a photo album on face book for my rats that I update frequently. Some of my friends are receptive, but I'm sure more think I've lost my marbles.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

How sweet! I'm sure they had a grand time figuring out what it was, even if they didn't eat it. 

Yeah, I have an album on my facebook for my rats as well, and my mother frequently tells me she just doesn't get it.


----------



## J0j2 (Dec 29, 2010)

D'awww! Was that just a regular cake?

ADORABLE SWEETIES!


----------



## amruiz (Sep 30, 2009)

Aww! Happy Birthday little cuties!
Man, now I really really want some cake. =/

And yeah, most of my friends can't comprehend having rats as pets. I think the only people that really share my interest are my boyfriend and my Mom. 

That's why you have us here on the forum!  To celebrate the cuteness with you!


----------

